# my rats ...



## ced8372 (Jul 18, 2008)

some of my rats:

Noel,siamese dumbo male and Jamee burmese rex female

Yellow,essex topaze

Cyan,silver blue female

Japerla,burmese dumbo female

Choucroute,amber male

Jay,cinnamon pearl male

Dakota,dove dumbo berk down under

some of my males,i will put the other later ,because i don't have all in picture :wink:


----------



## ratlover4everrr (Jan 31, 2008)

awwww cuties!! Youve got some pretty beautiful ratties there ;]


----------



## ced8372 (Jul 18, 2008)

i love them,i'm so happy to have them,i adopt all in holland,because in france no have serious breeder,and i'm the only to have BES ,in france and only 2 personn have burmese in france..in france we are very in late..sorry again for my bad inglish :lol:


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Cute ratties you have! Yay you'll be putting up more photos


----------



## zombiedork (Jul 7, 2008)

Aweh cute ratties


----------



## Skitza (May 18, 2008)

aww what cutties!!!


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

Why do you have a male and a female together? o.o


----------



## hayleyingham (Jul 16, 2008)

there beautiful, especially cyan i fell in love with him


----------



## saosin (Jan 6, 2008)

They are very adorable!


----------



## saosin (Jan 6, 2008)

They are very adorable!


----------



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

KayRatz said:


> Why do you have a male and a female together? o.o


Ditto. Please tell me one of them is fixed?


----------

